# Dirt erosion underneath concrete front steps, fill with gravel?



## NewHomeDIYGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

I uploaded the pictures so you can see what I mean. It looks like the dirt has receded slightly (a few inches), as the mulch is now a couple inches below the brick line. Would more mulch/dirt be fine to raise the level closest to the house by the brick? Regarding the steps, you can see from the picture where there is dirt missing underneath the steps. I should've moved some of those bricks for the picture, but it's missing dirt behind them as well. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

It looks like the problem is just that it was poured on top of the ground instead of being dug out a few inches and then being back filled after. I would suggest packing dirt/rock under as well as you can. Use an ax handle or whatever and pack it up in there. Then back fill a little bit with soil. So the concrete is buried by a few inches

Actually looking at the pics. It was probably buried at one point and someone removed too much dirt. Add some dirt back


----------

